# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Koiviston Auto -konsernin paikallisliikenteet

## Andelin

Voisiko joku tietäväinen ystävällisesti antaa yleiskatsauksen KA-konsernin kaupunkiliikennetoiminnasta eri paikkakunnilla, ja miten se viime aikojen kilpailutuksissa on pärjännyt. Menetti Jysväskylän, voitti Porvoon, sai osan Lahden seudusta - tämän tiedän, mutta sen jälkeen kaipaan muiden osaamista. Kiitos!

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Varkaus, Iisalmi ja Rauma on ainakin Koivarikaupunkeja. Oulussahan Koivari tais säilyttää suurimman osan itsellään.

----------


## Karosa

Kuopion Liikenne on kans yksi Koivarin osa-aluetta.

----------


## aki

Rovaniemellä KA toimii nimellä Goldline.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Rovaniemellä KA toimii nimellä Goldline.


Mutta Rovaniemellähän ei taida olla paikkuria Koivarilla/Gold Linella. Olikos Kemissä/Keminmaalla vielä paikkuria yhtymällä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olikos Kemissä/Keminmaalla vielä paikkuria yhtymällä?


On, muutama lähtö arkipäivisin Kemi-Keminmaa-linjalla: http://www.goldline.fi/aikataulut/pa...s-jokisuu-kemi

----------


## Star 701

> Kuopion Liikenne on kans yksi Koivarin osa-aluetta.



Kuopion Liikenteellä Kuopion paikallisliikenteen lisäksi on paikallisliikennettä Varkaudessa, ja osittain myös Iisalmessa. Iisalmen tilannetta en tiedä, että miten laajasti paikallisliikennettä siellä hoitaavat, mutta käsittääkseni siellä jotain linjoja on heillä hoidettavanaan..

----------


## Eppu

Jämsästä ja Äänekoskelta löytyy myös konsernin paikallisliikennettä. Tosin en tiedä mikä onkaan sitten liikenteen volyymi ensi kesän jälkeen. Jämsässä kai oli joku kilpailutus, mutta siellä taitaa vuoromäärät vähentyä melkoisesti. Vaan mahtaakohan Äänekoski-Suolahti kuihtua olemattomiin? Toki osa vuoroista ajetaan edelleen vuoteen 2016(?) ulottuvien sopimusten puitteissa.

----------


## citybus

> Jämsästä ja Äänekoskelta löytyy myös konsernin paikallisliikennettä. Tosin en tiedä mikä onkaan sitten liikenteen volyymi ensi kesän jälkeen. Jämsässä kai oli joku kilpailutus, mutta siellä taitaa vuoromäärät vähentyä melkoisesti. Vaan mahtaakohan Äänekoski-Suolahti kuihtua olemattomiin? Toki osa vuoroista ajetaan edelleen vuoteen 2016(?) ulottuvien sopimusten puitteissa.


Tourusen Linjat Oy:n aikaan Mämmensalmi-Äänekoski-Suolahti -paikallisvuoroa ajettiin tunnin vuorovälillä yhdellä autolla aamukuudesta iltakahdeksaan ja sen lisäksi väliä Äänekosken keskusta - Suolahti palvelivat myös (Suolahti)-Äänekoski-Suolahti-(Laukaa)-Jyväskylä -vuorota nelostietä tai Laukaan kautta Jyväskylään. Äänekosken kaupunki maksoi Touruselle yhtiön loppuaikoina muistaakseni 50 euroa per kierros niistä vuoroista, jotka ajoivat Äänekosken terveyskeskuksen kautta.

Koiviston Auton ostettua Tourusen, liikenne paikallisreitillä vähennettiin minimiin, Mämmensalmen päätepysäkiltä ajetaan Äänekosken läpi vain kahdesti päivässä ja Äänekoski-Suolahti -väli hoidetaan Jyväskylään menevillä Jyväskylän Liikenteen linjojen 40 ja 41 vuoroilla.

----------


## kuukanko

Isossa kuvassa merkittävät KA:n paikallisliikennekaupungit ovat Oulu, Jyväskylä, Lahti ja Kuopio. Kaikki muut ovat marginaalisia noihin verrattuna eivätkä yhteensäkään niin suuria kuin mikään noista neljästä yksinään.

Ja näistä KA siis hävisi lähes kaiken liikenteen Jyväskylässä, mutta Oulussa, Lahdessa ja Kuopiossa markkinaosuus säilyi suunnilleen ennallaan.

----------


## SD202

> Ja näistä KA siis hävisi lähes kaiken liikenteen Jyväskylässä, mutta Oulussa, Lahdessa ja Kuopiossa markkinaosuus säilyi suunnilleen ennallaan.


Olihan Koiviston Autolla varsin merkittävä paikallisliikenteen osuus myös pk-seudulla Oy Liikenne Ab:n ja Lähilinjojen voimin. Pikku hiljaa kilpailutustappioiden myötä konsernissa ilmeisesti kuitenkin päätettiin vetäytyä pk-seudulta vai kuinka se menikään tarkalleen?

Samoin Turku taisi olla myös kaupunki, jonne Koiviston Auto -konserni pääsi yrityskauppojen myötä, mutta vetäytyi sieltäkin sitten myöhemmin.

Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, toistaako historia itseään esim. Jyväskylän seudulla.

----------


## Antero Huuskonen

Koiviston auto tilannut voitettujen kilpailutusten vuoksi 80 uutta autoa. Niistä 29 menee Kuopioon ja loput muille paikkakunnille. Jos tilanne ei muutu ei Jyväskylään tarvita kuin pari kolme uutta autoa ja jää hyvin paljon vara-autoja.

----------


## Eppu

> Koiviston auto tilannut voitettujen kilpailutusten vuoksi 80 uutta autoa. Niistä 29 menee Kuopioon ja loput muille paikkakunnille. Jos tilanne ei muutu ei Jyväskylään tarvita kuin pari kolme uutta autoa ja jää hyvin paljon vara-autoja.


Lahteen tilattiin 50 uutta joten tuo yksi jäljelle jäävä on sitten se Jyväskylän vitoslinjan auto.

----------


## Piirka

Koivari-kaupunkien lukumäärä vähenee yhdellä, kun Kuopion Liikenne vetäytyy Iisalmesta, kertoo YLE Savo. Iisalmen toimipisteen YT-neuvottelut koskevat 14:a kuljettajaa. Osalle heistä saattaa löytyä töitä Kuopiosta tai Varkaudesta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Koskilinjojen OmniLinkejä on laitettu muihin KA-kaupunkeihin. Koskilinjat #5 on Lahden Liikenteen #274 ja Koskilinjat #9 on Jyväskylässä, kumpikin edelleen siniraitaisena.

----------


## antsa

Koskilinjojen 9 tuli ihan Lahteen asti ja uusi numero selvinnee ens viikolla. Samalla kabus 241 matkasi Ouluun johon väristä päätellen on menossa myös Jyväskylä 493. Jyväskylän 413 näköjään on ex Koskilinjat 101 JEM-801.

----------


## kuukanko

Ylen uutisessa Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen ostamisesta Koiviston Auton konsernijohtaja kertoo, että kilpailutettu sopimusliikenne on KA:n strateginen painopistealue. Edellisellä vuosikymmenellä KA vetäytyi kilpailutetusta sopimusliikenteestä. Niin ne strategiat muuttuu  :Smile:

----------


## anttipng

Mitäköhän KA tekee Tampereen paikallisliikenteelle? Ajetaanko itse vai myydäänkö Paunulle tai Länsilinjoille?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mitäköhän KA tekee Tampereen paikallisliikenteelle? Ajetaanko itse vai myydäänkö Paunulle tai Länsilinjoille?


Nythän olisi hyvä mahdollisuus nousta silläkin alueella isoksi tekijäksi

----------


## Rebiaf

Saas nähdä siirtyykö autot lakalaivasta scanian pihasta kilometrin pohjoiseen, Lempäälänkujalle.

----------


## Eppu

> Saas nähdä siirtyykö autot lakalaivasta scanian pihasta kilometrin pohjoiseen, Lempäälänkujalle.


Kiintoisaa sekin tuleeko rinkiin mukaan joku vara-auto jostain. Linjat 91 ja 92 on kait edelleen mötön nimissä joten omnilink ei enää ole käytettävissä. Paitsi tietysti jos nuokin linjat meni kaupan mukana myös. Tietoa asiasta ei ainakaan mulla ole.

----------


## Piirka

> Mitäköhän KA tekee Tampereen paikallisliikenteelle? Ajetaanko itse vai myydäänkö Paunulle tai Länsilinjoille?


Jos Koivaria vaivaa "Turun tauti", niin joku kilpailija saattaa päästä ajamaan kaksvitosta ennen sopparin loppumista. Onnibus ostaa sopparin takaisin Koivarilta.  :Mr. Green: 




> Samalla kabus 241 matkasi Ouluun johon väristä päätellen on menossa myös Jyväskylä 493.


Onkohan jompikumpi jo saanut Onnikkavärityksen nokkaansa? Ainakin entinen Jyväskylä 490 on nyt näin pirteän näköinen: Pinkit onnikat tulivat katukuvaan. Tuon Kalevan uutisen mukaan kaksi onnikkaa on maalattu tilaajaväreihin.

Tein tässä pienen tilannetaulukon Koivarin kalustosta. Kaupunki- ja lähiliikennekaluston keski-ikä on Jyväskylässä (123 autoa) ja Kuopiossa (79) 12 vuotta, kun taas Lahdessa (75) ja Oulussa (95) se on vain 11 vuotta. Tilanne tämän kuun alkupuolella.  Mikäli laskin oikein, niin esmex Jyväskylän keski-ikä laskee uusien autojen ja kalustosiirtojen myötä sinne 7 vuoteen. Näin suurta nuorennusta oltaisiin tuskin koettu markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä.

Missäs vaiheessa alkaa niitä uusia autoja kaupunkeihin pukkaamaan?

----------


## Mikko121

> Tein tässä pienen tilannetaulukon Koivarin kalustosta. Kaupunki- ja lähiliikennekaluston keski-ikä on Jyväskylässä (123 autoa) ja Kuopiossa (79) 12 vuotta, kun taas Lahdessa (75) ja Oulussa (95) se on vain 11 vuotta. Tilanne tämän kuun alkupuolella.  Mikäli laskin oikein, niin esmex Jyväskylän keski-ikä laskee uusien autojen ja kalustosiirtojen myötä sinne 7 vuoteen. Näin suurta nuorennusta oltaisiin tuskin koettu markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä.
> 
> Missäs vaiheessa alkaa niitä uusia autoja kaupunkeihin pukkaamaan?


Laskit ilmeisesti sen mukaan mitä kalustoa yksiköissä on tällä hetkellä? Tilannehan tulee muuttumaan kuitenkin melkoisesti jos nuo toisaalla kerrotut siirrot toteutuvat kokonaisuudessaan. Eli kerrataampas:

Kuopiossa tullaan liikennöimään 29:n uuden VDL:n ja 25:n Kabussin voimin. (3 Kabussia Ouluun)

Lahdessa taas ajeltaisiin 50:llä uudella (Volvo+VDL) sekä 10:llä Kabussilla.

Jyväskylän kalusto koostuu 33:sta uudesta (18xTeli-Citywide+15xVDL), 14 Kabussista (TC6A4:t), 24 Omnilinkistä (Ilmeisesti nuo yhtymässä olevat 2001-malliset), sekä noin paristakymmenestä B7RLE-8700LE ja B10BLE-Vega L Volvosta.

Oulun liikenne aloitellaan sitten nykyisillä 8700-Volvoilla 13kpl , Scaloilla 14 kpl ja Kabusseilla 25kpl joiden kavereiksi on alettu jo ajelemaan Jyväskylästä, Kuopiosta ja Lahdesta Kabusseja (n. 40-45 kpl?)

Nämä tiedot on keräilty näiltä parilta foorumilta (JLF ja Arktiset bussit) ja kukin saa itse päätellä kuinka luotettavia lähteitä ne on. (Itsekin kun en näistä asioista paljon mitään tiedä niin sorrun helposti spekuloimaan  :Smile:  )

----------


## KriZuu

> Missäs vaiheessa alkaa niitä uusia autoja kaupunkeihin pukkaamaan?


VDL on nettisivuillaan ilmoittanut toimittavansa Citeat Kuopioon ja Lahteen jo ennen kesää.

----------


## Piirka

> Laskit ilmeisesti sen mukaan mitä kalustoa yksiköissä on tällä hetkellä? Tilannehan tulee muuttumaan kuitenkin melkoisesti jos nuo toisaalla kerrotut siirrot toteutuvat kokonaisuudessaan. 
> 
> Jyväskylän kalusto koostuu 33:sta uudesta (18xTeli-Citywide+15xVDL), 14 Kabussista (TC6A4:t), 24 Omnilinkistä (Ilmeisesti nuo yhtymässä olevat 2001-malliset), sekä noin paristakymmenestä B7RLE-8700LE ja B10BLE-Vega L Volvosta.
> 
> Oulun liikenne aloitellaan sitten nykyisillä 8700-Volvoilla 13kpl , Scaloilla 14 kpl ja Kabusseilla 25kpl joiden kavereiksi on alettu jo ajelemaan Jyväskylästä, Kuopiosta ja Lahdesta Kabusseja (n. 40-45 kpl?)


Maaliskuun alkupuolen kalustotilannetta silmäilin ja niistä laskeskelin keski-iät. Tilanne elää tosiaan koko ajan, joten vasta kesällä voidaan laskea toteutuneet keski-iät. Jyväskylän tulevan keski-iän laskin suunnilleen tuosta esittämästä potista. Nuo Omnilinkit alkavat tosin olla elämänsä ehtoopuolella, koska niillä saa ajaa vielä vain pari vuotta Jyväskylän linjoilla (sopparin mukaan maksimi-ikä saa olla 15 vuotta). Tein joskus ennen nykyisten kaabussien invaasiota keski-ikälaskelmat ja muistelisin että esim. Jyväskylän kaluston keski-ikä oli silloin jotain 14-15 vuotta. Jos olisi älynnyt kirjata kalustolistauksista tietoja tasaisesti vuodesta toiseen, niin saisi hyvän kuvan kulloisesta vuosittaisesta keski-iästä. Jyväskylässä keski-ikä taisi pompsahtaa siinä vaiheessa, kun Kuopiosta roudattiin toistakymmentä museoraatokaabussia joksikin aikaa linja-ajoon.

Mahtaakohan Jyväskylä 702 (ERF-816, alunperin Tourusen Linjojen hankkima Scala, vm. 2007) myös siirtyä Ouluun?

----------


## hana

Kuvia seuratessa on pistänyt silmään, että Koiviston Autolle on tullut ympäri Suomea melkoinen määrä kokonaan uusia busseja. Joku varmaan on jo kerennyt laskea kuinka monta näitä uusia busseja on tullut, aika kova investointi kuitenkin.

----------


## KriZuu

> Joku varmaan on jo kerennyt laskea kuinka monta näitä uusia busseja on tullut, aika kova investointi kuitenkin.


Kuopioon 29 Citeaa, Lahteen 34 Citeaa ja 16 Volvoa sekä Jyväskylään 18 Scaniaa ja 15 Citeaa, näin pikaisesti muisteltuna. Oulusta on muodostunut lähinnä Kabusien kohtalo.

----------


## Rehtori

Vuoden 2015 VDL Citea toimitukset jakautuvat VDL:n sivujen mukaan seuraavasti, 25kpl Jyväskylään ja viisi Ouluun. Toimitukset ajoittuvat elo- ja syyskuulle.

http://www.vdlbuscoach.com/News/News...ston-Auto.aspx

----------

